# VAMPIRES! Pick your favorite!



## Wagimawr (Dec 23, 2009)

​


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 23, 2009)

Write-ins go here!

HONORABLE MENTION:



(a salt vampire, known as "The M-113 creature")


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 23, 2009)

From the choices provided, Gary Oldman's Dracula is my fave. My all-time favorite vampire has to be feminine, and he doesn't quite fit that description.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 23, 2009)

My vote went to Gary Oldman!
Edward runs a close second (because a Vampire should NOT sparkle)


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 23, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> From the choices provided, Gary Oldman's Dracula is my fave. *My all-time favorite vampire has to be feminine*, and he doesn't quite fit that description.



*H*ow about this entry - Gloria Holden as Dracula's Daughter (1936)












_"The sequel to Dracula, sans Bela Lugosi, 

Gloria Holden, tall, dark, and continental, is the aristocratic title 

character fighting her nature and seeking a cure for her affliction.

A sympathetic psychiatrist, Dr. Garth (Otto Kruger), encourages her to "face her fears,"

but when she lures a pretty young streetwalker to her room to model for a painting, the temptation of her fleshy offering proves too much to overcome.

Edward Van Sloan reprises his role as Van Helsing, held by the police for the murder of Count Dracula (the film opens on the final scene from Dracula)

but released in the nick of time to help Garth, now at the mercy of the bitter and vindictive vampire.

Holden's mysterious face and tall, willowy body make her an even more striking vampire 

than Lugosi, and Irving Pichel's offbeat servant is like an American gangster with the 

breeding of a European aristocrat: thick and thuggish, but always proper". _

*Source*

AOL: Dracula's Daughter

*Youtube Clip*

Dracula's Daughter Trailer


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 23, 2009)

Udo Kier, in _Blood For Dracula_ (poor guy) aka _Andy Warhol's Dracula_ (written and directed by Paul Morrisey.) 

View attachment blooddrac.jpg


View attachment 12a.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 23, 2009)

Blackula (played by William Marshall, directed by William Crain.)


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 23, 2009)

Good choice, Tony! She's definitely got the authoritative and dominant sex appeal.

My first thought was Jennifer Beals in Vampire's Kiss with Nicholas Cage, but I'm gonna have to do a little more research before I make a firm decision and stick with it.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 23, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Blackula (played by William Marshall, directed by William Crain.)



*The late William Marshall was always great as the "King of Cartoons"*


----------



## PhatChk (Dec 23, 2009)

Lestad ^_^


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 23, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Blackula


CURSES. I knew I forgot one great one.

Ah, well, only 10 poll choices anyway...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 24, 2009)

Gary Oldman as Dracula, Ohgod, Melts me Like Butter!


However, "Spike" From Buffy was pretty hot, too. 


But Dracula PWNZ Spike. 


Cause Dracula is a Romantic. And Spike is just..Psychotic. [Especially after those experiments]


----------



## Paquito (Dec 24, 2009)

Count Orlok is so dreamy. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 24, 2009)

While On The Subject Of Vampires...


There Needs To Be A Vampire Movie With Large Sized People In it! 

<3 It'd be so Cute to see Fat Vampires!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Aswani (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Eli from "Let The Right One In". Best vampire of the decade, bar none.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 24, 2009)

If I had to pick a female Vampire, I would go with Catherine Deneuve in _The Hunger_. French, and very beautiful in a cold blood sucking way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6850CjhIzrY


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 24, 2009)

While I always loved the trio of terror from Interview with a Vampire (Antonio Banderas, Brad Pitt and Tom Cruise) my all time favorite vampire is.....this man:






Valek...played by none other than Thomas Ian Griffith in JOHN CARPENTER'S VAMPIRES.

Its amazing how teenagers today think Twilight is the coolest thing ever, yet when I mention this gem of a movie they all draw blanks....partially because Jack Crow (played AWESOMELY by James Woods) would kill the whole entire Cullen family.

Heh, I can see it now....Jack beats the ever lovin piss out of Edward Cullen and says "Hey Eddie, when I was kickin your ass.....did that give ya wood?" then he rams a steak through his heart.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 24, 2009)

I <3 BTVS, i voted spike......


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 24, 2009)

GARY OLDMAN. :wubu:

Sexy man. <3 him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 24, 2009)

I wanted to pick Brad Pitt but Kevin's mention of Antonio Banderas caught my eye.....

Banderas was uber hot as a vamp or an outlaw. He wins......I win.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 24, 2009)

Have we forgotten about Frank Langella? He has got to be the sexiest.....with Todd and Spike following close behind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glTBzcwB7-Q


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 24, 2009)

Eric Northman (Alexander Skarsgard) on *True Blood*

I almost never go for blondes. But for him, I'll make an exception.


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2009)

Was just about to post the lovely Eric myself! I'm a little obsessed hehe!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 24, 2009)

How about a vampiress? My favorites were Bella La Ghostly and Drac from the Groovie Ghoulies.

Also, the other famous vampiress and vampire... Lily Munster (Yvonne De Carlo) and Grandpa Munster (Al Lewis)


----------



## Melian (Dec 24, 2009)

mcbeth said:


> Eric Northman (Alexander Skarsgard) on *True Blood*
> 
> I almost never go for blondes. But for him, I'll make an exception.



I was going to choose him too, because, as I've mentioned in another thread once, he looks almost exactly like my husband (if husband lost 50 lbs or so).

Otherwise, Gary Oldman is my favourite from the list. He was so awesome in BSD. :wubu:


----------



## alan_koenig (Dec 24, 2009)

nosferatu FTW


----------



## IszyStone (Dec 24, 2009)

I love Eric, from True Blood. He's a vampire, which I love, and he's scandinavian, which I love too. So he's altogether what I love. :wubu: 

(I love this thread)


----------



## Isa (Dec 24, 2009)

I will always love the Vamps Anne Rice created but the True Blood gang has taken the top spot for me. I've tried but just cannot get into the whole Twilight gang. They just come off as too juvenile for me.


----------



## Tina (Dec 24, 2009)

Personally, my favorite is Bela Lugosi, but I agree with you, Aswani; "Let the Right One In" is a fantastic film. One of the best vampire films ever, as it just seems real and is so well made and well acted.


Aswani said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned Eli from "Let The Right One In". Best vampire of the decade, bar none.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 24, 2009)

OHGOD. 

THATS what that movie was called?! 


Me and My Friends JUUUUST Watched it in German with English Subtitles. 

BEST VAMP MOVIE IN A LOOOONG TIME! -SO- CUTE! <3


----------



## Donna (Dec 24, 2009)

I cannot pick just one. Can. Not. Do. It. 

Glad someone threw Eric Northman into the mix; he is too damned hot. I am surprised no one has mentioned Barnabas Collins, from the tv show Dark Shadows. I read somewhere that Tim Burton is resurrecting Dark Shadows for the big screen and has tapped Johnny Depp to play Barnabas. I am not usually a Depp fan, but seeing him play the oh so tortured Barnabas Collins could turn me into a fan.






And while I'm on TV vampires, what about Nick Knight from Forever Knight; played by Geraint Wyn Davies and his nemesis, Lucien LeCroix, played by Nigel Bennett? Or Alex O'Loughlin as Mick St. John in Moonlight?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 24, 2009)

Donna said:


> I cannot pick just one. Can. Not. Do. It.
> 
> Glad someone threw Eric Northman into the mix; he is too damned hot. I am surprised no one has mentioned Barnabas Collins, from the tv show Dark Shadows. I read somewhere that Tim Burton is resurrecting Dark Shadows for the big screen and has tapped Johnny Depp to play Barnabas. I am not usually a Depp fan, but seeing him play the oh so tortured Barnabas Collins could turn me into a fan.
> 
> ...



I love Dark Shadows. :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 24, 2009)

Steely Dan. 

View attachment SteelyDanImage-789243.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 24, 2009)

mcbeth said:


> Alexander Skarsgard



Is he related to Stellan? Or to Peter?

Suddenly, a dynasty of Skarsgard actors?

Stellan rules, of course. What a tomato!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 24, 2009)

TV Eric is hot but book Eric is hotter. Speaking of book vampires, Jean-Claude from the first five or so books of the Anita Blake series is oh so yummy. Sadly, he becomes something of a pansy in the later books. I like my vamps cool and blood thirsty. 

Now could someone point me to the werewolf thread because I have a few opinions on that subject too.


----------



## Donna (Dec 24, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Is he related to Stellan? Or to Peter?
> 
> Suddenly, a dynasty of Skarsgard actors?
> 
> Stellan rules, of course. What a tomato!



Stellan is Alexander's father. 

Is it a bad thing to lust after both a father and his son?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 24, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> TV Eric is hot but book Eric is hotter. Speaking of book vampires, Jean-Claude from the first five or so books of the Anita Blake series is oh so yummy. Sadly, he becomes something of a pansy in the later books. I like my vamps cool and blood thirsty.
> 
> Now could someone point me to the werewolf thread because I have a few opinions on that subject too.



I agree. Jean Claude was hot in the earlier books.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 24, 2009)

Donna said:


> Stellan is Alexander's father.
> 
> Is it a bad thing to lust after both a father and his son?



N:smitten:t at all!!!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 24, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Steely Dan.



Look! It's Donald Fang-an!


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 24, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Is he related to Stellan? Or to Peter?
> 
> Suddenly, a dynasty of Skarsgard actors?
> 
> Stellan rules, of course. What a tomato!



STELLAN LOVE. <3

of course his son isnt too shabby either. 

and you might possibly be thinking of Peter* Sarsgaard*.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 24, 2009)

The Eagles. 

View attachment eagles2.jpeg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 24, 2009)

Mamuwalde  From Blacula (1972) 









This Was One Foxy Ass Vamp! <33 M'mmmm.... :eat2:


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 24, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Mamuwalde  From Blacula (1972)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, it's the King of Cartoons from Pee Wee Herman Show!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 24, 2009)

AWWW'd you have to say that? You Totally Just Killed my Femme-Boner.


*Insert Charlie Brown "UGH" Face Here *


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 25, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> Hey, it's the King of Cartoons from Pee Wee Herman Show!



Oh god....I have an episode on tape with him in it, now I'll never see him as the King, only Blackula lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 25, 2009)

All the Cullens
Spike
Eric from True Blood


Omg I VANT TO BE A VAMPIRE!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 25, 2009)

Edwardddd!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 25, 2009)

I would post a pic of Salma Hayek in From Dusk Till Dawn but I'd probably be run out of Dimensions....so I offer to you this:






That would be Simon Molinar from the movie Demon Under Glass. Its a wonderful story of a vampire trying to survive in a world being chased by doctors wanting to do experiments on him. It shows that the real "demon" isn't always the creature of the night.


----------



## Tau (Dec 25, 2009)

In the movie Brad Pitt as Louis was beyond delicious but in the books Lestat is god *drooolz* Also, Eric from True blood - scares the living crap out of me but oh the doing that would occur wih that boy hmmmmmm:eat2:


----------



## Tau (Dec 25, 2009)

Also, Lucien from Underworld Rise of the Lycans - I loved him so hard!

Speaking of Werewolves - Twighlight New Moon was rescued from the pits of movie despair by the wolves. Those were the best done wolves ever - I even liked them better than the Underworld weres.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 25, 2009)

mcbeth said:


> Eric Northman (Alexander Skarsgard) on *True Blood*
> 
> I almost never go for blondes. But for him, I'll make an exception.



Agreed. Or vampire Bill Compton, just for the "ahhhh romance" factor. 

I have never seen Gary Oldman's Dracula, but that picture makes me want to!


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 25, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Agreed. Or vampire Bill Compton, just for the "ahhhh romance" factor.
> 
> I have never seen Gary Oldman's Dracula, but that picture makes me want to!



He's only that yummy looking through some of the movie. Other times he looks like this:






Still, its motherlickin' GARY OLDMAN and he's amazing no matter what he looks like (which is usually delicious). :eat2:


----------



## Donna (Dec 25, 2009)

How could I forget the oh so sexy Mitchell from Being Human??? 






And if we're talking book vamps...I am very partial to Acheron from Sherrilyn Kenyon's Dark Hunter series. Or any of the Argeneaus from Linsay Sands books....Vincent especially because he has the greatest sense of humor about the whole blood sucking thing. Eric Sinclair from the Queen Betsy series by Mary Janice Davidson practically smolders on the page.

*swoon*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 25, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> All the Cullens
> Spike
> Eric from True Blood
> 
> ...



I agree with Spike. His vampire yum-factor was high. Even Angel was crush-worthy even though he was a "good guy". As for the Cullens I had a thing for Jasper for a bit but even he was too nice. Vampires need to be edgy and naughty. If your gonna crush on a bad boy he might as well be reeeeaaally bad. 





Tau said:


> Also, Lucien from Underworld Rise of the Lycans - I loved him so hard!



Agreed!




On the werewolf note:
Werewolves = 1. Alcide from the Sookie Stackhouse books 2. Richard Zeeman from the Anita Blake series, and 3. Jacob Black *mustn't drool over teenage werewolves. Mustn't drool over teenage werewolves. mustn't drool over teenage werewolves. Mustn't drool over teenage werewolves.*


----------



## Isa (Dec 25, 2009)

Donna said:


> Stellan is Alexander's father.
> 
> Is it a bad thing to lust after both a father and his son?



Nothing wrong with the double Skarsgard lust. I was a fan of dad long before finding out about son, no reason the change now. My dream would have both appear in a TB episode together. Talk about epic! :smitten:


----------



## Theresa48 (Dec 25, 2009)

The Vampire Lestat is my favorite but not so much because of the movie. I've read all of Anne Rice's Vampire books and I fell in love with Lestat through them.


----------



## PhatChk (Dec 25, 2009)

Theresa48 said:


> The Vampire Lestat is my favorite but not so much because of the movie. I've read all of Anne Rice's Vampire books and I fell in love with Lestat through them.



Omg! So did I!! I am reading Memnoch the devil right now. Amazing books!!


----------



## Theresa48 (Dec 25, 2009)

She is quite the author. Noticed with each of her books, she delved deeper into the religious and philosophical aspects of religion, vampires, ghosts, etc. Hope you enjoy Memnoch!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 25, 2009)

So people, I have to ask, what is it that we find so appealing about vampires?

Is it because they bite on the neck?
Is it the promise of eternal love?
Is it the sultry seduction?

What is it about vampires that we just love?

I <3 the promise of eternal love I think.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 26, 2009)

It's the blood.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I <3 the promise of eternal love I think.



How about the promise of eternal love with Grandpa Munster? :smitten:


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Dec 26, 2009)

This thread is gold LOL!

I'm not a big Brad Pitt fan but GOD DAMN was he hot in Interview with the vampire!





Also love Alex O Loughlin in the short lived CBS vampire show Moonlight 





Have I mentioned I love this thread? lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 26, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> How about the promise of eternal love with Grandpa Munster? :smitten:



He's a bit outside my age range....oh by about five years or so.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> He's a bit outside my age range....oh by about five years or so.



I know! He's a little young for me, too. But I could wax poetic about his widow's peak for eternities. :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 26, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I know! He's a little young for me, too. But I could wax poetic about his widow's peak for eternities. :wubu:



Actually I prefer them a LOT older, like persay.... Edward Cullen. Or

Damon Salvatore in Vampire Diaries.


OMG <3 Ian Somerhalder.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 26, 2009)

I am a fan of Anne Rice. My choice goes to Louis du Point du Lac. Calm and reflexting. Speaking of females vampires I choose Pandora, from Rice's books.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 26, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> This thread is gold LOL!
> 
> Also love Alex O Loughlin in the short lived CBS vampire show Moonlight
> 
> ...



Oh yes, now he is my kind of vampire....Mick St John. SEX on a stick :wubu:


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 26, 2009)

mmmk. They're no Gary, but still pretty hot.






Vincent Perez as Marius and Stuart Townsend as Lestat from Queen of the Damned.


----------



## flashfeeder (Dec 26, 2009)

Gotta go with Blade. The opening fight scene in the first Blade movie is to this day one of the best in any vampire movie I've seen.


----------



## Astarte (Dec 26, 2009)

I voted the original Dracula, Vlad Tepes. But I have to give an additional vote to Maila Nurmi aka Vampira who starred the Plan 9 From Outer Space.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 27, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> So people, I have to ask, what is it that we find so appealing about vampires?
> 
> Is it because they bite on the neck?
> Is it the promise of eternal love?
> ...


It's all of that, and I think a little bit of the "Dangerous" -Ness that they bring about them, too. 


And the slight "Taboo" -Ness. Them Being Dead and all?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 27, 2009)

The best vampiress was Angelique when Nicholas Blair was punishing her for disobedience. She lurked hissing out in the forest near Collinwood all dishevelled and funky unlike her usual perfectly-coiffed mode. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 27, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> So people, I have to ask, what is it that we find so appealing about vampires?
> 
> Is it because they bite on the neck?
> Is it the promise of eternal love?
> ...



Lips moving softly across the neck...is a sex act.
Exchanging bodily fluids, i.e. blood and vampire venom, is a sex act.
The willing submission of the victims, is a sex act.

No one can even come close to the sex appeal of a vampire. Dracula is one single guy who never goes home at the end of the night unsatisfied.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with Aswani and Tina that* Eli *in the Swedish movie "*Let The Right One In"* is the best vampire of the decade and one of the best actors of the decade too. And what makes her even more marvelous is that she is forever 13 years old.

Other favorite vampires of mine include the anime character * Alucard* from the *Hellsing* series. (One of our members uses his picture as an avatar.) The character is pictured below wearing red and holding a gun.

And two other vampires that I admire are ones that are really horrifying. They are not romantic, have no manners, and behave as top carnivores. In other words  they act like scary vampires. From the movie *30 Days of Nights *, I give you the head vampire* Marlow *(crew cut), and his henchman *Arvin *(bald). These guys are true sons of Satan and have no redeeming social values. 

Why do I like them? I like to be scared. I love horror movies. Not the porno/slasher stuff tho. Good, old fashioned horror AKA Dracula. 

View attachment hellsing1.jpg


View attachment vampire1.jpg


View attachment vampire2.jpg


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 27, 2009)

Donna said:


> How could I forget the oh so sexy Mitchell from Being Human???



wish I could rep you for bringing up being human, favourite bbc drama of last 5 years at least

but in the end I chose Spike because he's a villian, an anti-hero and comic relief all in one

short clip
Spike ripping on Angel


----------



## kayrae (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 27, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> So people, I have to ask, what is it that we find so appealing about vampires?
> 
> Is it because they bite on the neck?
> Is it the promise of eternal love?
> ...



For me it's a groovy set of wheels that makes my blood boil...


----------



## vermillion (Dec 27, 2009)

speaking of true blood....


godric anyone? 

View attachment godric.jpg


View attachment true-blood-episode-9-godric.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 29, 2009)

I voted for Vlad Dracul (Tepes) but many of the vampires listed are my favorites.

Why pick Vlad Dracul? One, he was a real dude...no, not a vampire but I'd still probably wet myself if he ever came after me. Two, the vampire genre would be a very different place today without him.

Bravo to Sweden for "Let the Right One In", which is easily the BEST and most original vampire movie I've seen in I don't know how many years. The little girl playing Eli did a marvelous job. It was a great and original story...a rarity for the vampire genre. I have the book at home and plan to give that a read when I can. 

The makeup work on Max Schreck for Count Orlock in the original NOSFERATU movie was amazing for being done in freakin' 1922! Murnau also filmed the movie in Transylvania.

William Marshall was great in BLACULA.

Christopher Lee is my favorite Dracula.


Dennis


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 30, 2009)

I made the mistake of picturing some of the ladies here as vampires; how many people would make travel far and wide in search of unspeakable intimacies and eternal life?


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 30, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> So people, I have to ask, what is it that we find so appealing about vampires?
> 
> Is it because they bite on the neck?
> Is it the promise of eternal love?
> ...


Vampires are about sex.
Werewolves are about the human/animal dichotomy.
Slow zombies are about Communism.
Fast zombies are about Terrorism and the End of Civilization As We Know It.
100-Foot-Tall Rubber-Suit Japanese Monsters are about The Bomb.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2009)

I have to agree with Rusty....the whole vampire persona in myth/legends and in modern literature is about seduction. Seduction is sexy......and people like sexy


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 31, 2009)

I always liked werewolves more than vampires. Werewolves are all lusty and raw animal love. 

mmmmm


----------



## Hathor (Dec 31, 2009)

I love the original Vlad the Impaler because of his sadistic nature, so I voted for him. Fictionally, right now I absolutely love Damon Salvatore from "The Vampire Diaries". =D 







However, being a fan of all things vampires, I love all the choices. But you left out some famous ones from Kindred: The Embraced, Dracula (old tv series from the '90s), the hotness from the Vampire The Masquerade series, and Dark Shadows.


----------



## Hathor (Dec 31, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I made the mistake of picturing some of the ladies here as vampires; how many people would make travel far and wide in search of unspeakable intimacies and eternal life?



*evil grin*


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 31, 2009)

It makes me happy that Gary is winning the poll. Not that it matters.

but the man is SEX.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 9, 2010)

omgz.... remembered this thread when I saw this on deviantart. The whole sparkly bit is why I laughed so much during Twilight.





Source: http://vampire-elf.deviantart.com/art/This-is-Edward-Cullen-95312933


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 9, 2010)

the story by LeFanu - Carmilla... it predates dracula by at least 25 years... AND is totally queer... try that on for progressive!!!

http://www.fantasylibrary.com/stacks/carmil01.htm


----------



## butch (Feb 9, 2010)

Since Kathryn Bigelow may be an Oscar winner, thought this flick should get a mention, think it was the first film she directed:

"Near Dark"
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093605/ 

The female lead seems to have dropped off the earth, but she was a hottie vampire, with a cowpunk vibe, like if the band X were turned into vampires.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2010)

butch said:


> Since Kathryn Bigelow may be an Oscar winner, thought this flick should get a mention, think it was the first film she directed:
> 
> "Near Dark"
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093605/
> ...



How odd that you posted this today because I just watched that movie last night....after not seeing it for over 15 or more years. Mae was beautiful 

I remember her small part in St Elmo's Fire, too. 


She didn't do anything since 1998- though she's got something upcoming in 2011- according to IMDB anyway. 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0942486/


----------



## ladle (Feb 9, 2010)

Count Ducklula...


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 10, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Other favorite vampires of mine include the anime character * Alucard* from the *Hellsing* series. (One of our members uses his picture as an avatar.) The character is pictured below wearing red and holding a gun.
> 
> .



Agreed, Alucard is awesome and a iconic character worthy of being in the top vampire list... and he is just so cool!



ladle said:


> Count Ducklula...



And I have a massive soft spot for Count Duckula!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 10, 2010)

i had such a crush on chris sarandon as the vamp in 'fright night'
for girls i have to go with kate beckinsale in the underworld movies. she kicks butt!

View attachment frightnight.jpg


View attachment kate-beckinsale-underworld-evolution.jpg


----------

